# Fourth Knife



## Seffers93 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey guys!

This one took me double the time because I ended up starting completely over, but knife #4 is finally finished!!

I took a lot more time trying to thin this one out as my other three have been way too thick behind the edge. Please excuse the choil shot.. I’ll try to get better at those.
I also took more time on the distal taper and I think I finally got a good method figured out! 


As always, I get excited and start taking pictures before sharpening.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 2, 2020)

Really beautiful! Nice and thin. What material is that handle made from? Dyed stabilized burl?


----------



## Seffers93 (Oct 2, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Really beautiful! Nice and thin. What material is that handle made from? Dyed stabilized burl?



Thank you! Much appreciated! And yes, dyed and stabilized box elder burl I believe.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks great man.
That grind is fantastic. 
Have you compared them side by side in the kitchen to feel the difference on some produce? That will be the biggest reward getting to FEEL the improvement.
Overall I think you are growing very quickly and My hat is off to you sir!


----------



## Seffers93 (Oct 2, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> Looks great man.
> That grind is fantastic.
> Have you compared them side by side in the kitchen to feel the difference on some produce? That will be the biggest reward getting to FEEL the improvement.
> Overall I think you are growing very quickly and My hat is off to you sir!



Thank you! I really appreciate the feedback. Unfortunately, I won't be trying this one as it was made for a friend. I don't want to get a patina started before he gets it. He said he wanted a "1st Generation" knife from me lol. I'll definitely be waiting for his feedback on how it performs though.


----------

